# ARY VacMaster - rant



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Last spring I purchased a VacMaster to the tune of $299. At the time, I promised to provide my opinion here on the site after I ran it through it's paces. I'm sorry to say that it was less than stellar, and I can say the same for ARY VacMaster customer service.

While it always did a wonderful job vacuuming jars, I noticed that the bags were not very tightly vacuumed and occasionally lost some of that vacuum while moving into the "seal" function. I reported the issue to Pleasant Hill Grain, the distributor from which I purchased the product. Michelle in Customer Service was most helpful and gave me a name and phone number for customer service at ARY. At this point the sealer was still under warranty. After a few conversations with them (trying different methods, etc.), it was determined that I would need to send the unit back to them. 

It wasn't too long after that, that I was informed that the problem was with the control board, and the part was no longer available, and I would need to pay to have the defective unit returned to me. Huh?!?! After I gave myself several days to cool off, I spoke with ARY customer service again and reminded them that the unit was still under warranty when this problem was first reported. After consulting with her superior, the rep called back to offer a 20% discount on another of their products. NO WAY. I was not about to spend my money with them again when they didn't satisfactorily solve the problem in the first place - and then required that I ship it back to them after warranty expiration. This was done at my expense, when they knew that parts were not available.

I reported all of this to Michelle at Pleasant Hill Grain as I assumed they may want to be aware of the lack of customer service by one of their suppliers. She was most accommodating, offering to work with ARY on my behalf, even though the unit was no longer under warranty. After multiple attempts, she informed me that they were not returning her calls, but they (Pleasant Hill Grain) would offer a 10% discount on any other vacuum sealer that I would like to purchase.

To sum up my experience:
I would _*not ever*_ recommend doing business with ARY VacMaster.
I _*would*_ recommend Pleasant Hill Grain for any of their products, and Michelle in customer service is a real gem.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

dealer should have made it up.....i wouldn't deal with either one...


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Marilyn, I need to take the plunge soon and the choices are way too many, at least I've crossed one off my list!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*UPDATE*

You are _*never going to believe*_ what happened yesterday afternoon. A woman named Buffy called me from ARY! She apologized for the delay, said she didn't know purchase date, etc. (!?!), but said that she would send a new vacuum sealer to me. They no longer make the one like mine with a 15" sealing strip, but I am grateful to be getting a replacement.

Driftwood: I understand your point; however, Pleasant Hill Grain was working with me (while trying to work with ARY), as a matter of fact, Buffy mentioned the letter/email from Pleasant Hill Grain so I assume that they were able to get ARY to listen to reason when I was not.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

This thread is a bit old.

But, I was looking at vacmaster chamber sealers today.

I really need to get something sooner than later.

I'd like a chamber one, so that liquids are less of a problem. And, I'm wanting one big enough to do a whole chicken.

I don't have a brand or unit picked out. Anyone have any knowledge or experience to share on this type of thing?

Thanks all.


----------

